# Kimber Wheel



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Not a bad lookin revolver.
new link http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/2016/01/18/kimber-k6s-revolver/


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

cant seem to get those pages to load... dang


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Here you go Dovans ---- It's a bit pricy.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That does look sweet.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Kind of cool looking. Different. Did not know Kimber did revolvers.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/a-...=/blog/a-revolver-from-kimber-shot-show-2016/


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone own this pistol ?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

nice looking pistol. I'm on the fence when it comes to hammerless revolvers. I have a hammerless S&W airweight in .38 special and the DA pull is pretty heavy. I can hit center mass at say 7 yards but it's no bullseye gun for me. Be nice to be able to cock the hammer. Downside is possibilities of snagging when you draw.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a 637 j frame air weight with a hammer and it has a very very light trigger in SA. The DA trigger pull is heavy. I have been thinking about getting the hammer bobbed a little. I have not had it snag while practicing from a holster but a little off the hammer would be beneficial. I can hit pretty well with it but I wouldn't consider it a bullseye gun either.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Picked one up about a month ago, very comftroble to carry, all the edges are round, the trigger is great, and it holds 6 vs.5 I carry with 38 +p but have only carried it once..put about 800 rounds through it so far with not one problem


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Rumor has it colt is getting back into the wheel gun game. They're supposed to be releasing a 2" stainless cobra sometime this year in .38 priced at $699! I'll definitely give one a close look if I run across any.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Yep, Mighty
An here it is --- http://www.guns.com/2017/01/05/colt-debuts-delta-elite-rail-gun-cobra-wheelgun/

I was about to Drop the $ on the Kimber six shot revolver --- Then this --- Hope I can pick only one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Blue Pike said:


> View attachment 227259
> Yep, Mighty
> An here it is --- http://www.guns.com/2017/01/05/colt-debuts-delta-elite-rail-gun-cobra-wheelgun/
> 
> I was about to Drop the $ on the Kimber six shot revolver --- Then this --- Hope I can pick only one.


Get both....give us a review...then sell me the one you don't like


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I just bought a colt DS-II at gander mountain a few months back because they didn't know they had and was asking $530 for it (probably assumed that DS stood for detective special). About a month ago I saw the exact same 3" model that I have sell on gunbroker for $1700. I hope the colt does well and they come out with a whole new revolver line up. A lot of guys on forums were saying colt probably wouldn't make revolvers again. I might buy one just in case it doesn't pan out and it becomes a collectible in the future.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am excited about the return to DA revolves for Colt. Everything I have read says the trigger is based on the Python and is very similar in feel. I need to get my hands on one of these guns. I like the idea of a full size grip and 6 rounds. I hope the gun does well and they come out with some blued variations and not just stainless. I would also love to see a new DA Colt chambered for .357 or .44 mag. I guess you need to crawl before you can walk.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

My thoughts exactly hardwood


----------

